# libtxc_dxtn & mesa problem



## ruthr (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello 

I installed libtxc_dxtn but I have a problem with the mesa.


```
Export MESA_DEBUG = 1
$ gears
Mesa warning: could not open libtxc_dxtn.so, DXTn software compression / decompression unavailable
```

`ldconfig-r | grep libtxcn_dxtn*` does not show that libtxc_dxtn.so installed unless I change name to libtxc_dxtn.so.1


```
$ ldconfig-r | grep libtxc_dxtn *
586:-ltxc_dxtn.1 => / usr/local/lib/libtxc_dxtn.so.1
```

I made a symbolic link to libtxc_dxtn.so but nothing works.


```
$ ls-al libtxc_dxtn*
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel 16 Oct 14 01:58 libtxc_dxtn.so -> libtxc_dxtn.so.1
-Rwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel 17 229 Oct 14 15:35 libtxc_dxtn.so.1
```
Any suggestions?


----------



## aragon (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm also keen to get this working with an ATI card.  What card are you using?

I recall having the same experience as you.  Apparently it's [post=102273]simply not possible[/post] right now.


----------



## ruthr (Oct 14, 2010)

hmmm . it's laptop integrated HP pavillion ze4200 ati .. pciconf shows :


```
vgapci0@pci0:1:5:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x002a103c chip=0x43371002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'Mobility M6 (U2) (RS200M)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


----------



## ruthr (Oct 14, 2010)

ati RS200M .. very old card ..


----------

